# 17 pound brisket ...



## smokingal (Jul 14, 2012)

Do I still need  to allow 1 and 1/2 hours per pound with  such a big piece of meat?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, just be patient and keep temps. ~225°...don't rush it, if ANYTHING, wrap it in foil to a temp of 200° them rest covered for ~an houror two... PATIENCE<PATIENCE<PAYIENCE, do not raise the heat either...PATIENCE.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 14, 2012)

Smokingal,

One and a half hours per pound is really more of a guideline. When it comes to smoking, every piece of meat is different. You have to go by the internal temperature of the meat.

For brisket (and holy cow! 17 pounds is huge! But go big or go home, I always say) you want to go to an internal temp of 190°-195° for slicing, 200°-205° for pulling. Many people smoke until it hits 160°-165°, then wrap it tightly in foil and continue w/o smoke until it hits the desired temperature.

Be aware that when it gets somewhere between 140° and 155°, it will hit the "stall", and might sit at that temperature for hours. Sometimes they even go down a degree or two. But Oldschoolbbq is right, don't try to rush it along. It's at that point when the tough collagens in the connective tissues are converting into softer gelatins. How long it takes depends on how much it has to convert. Just be extra patient, and let it do its thing.

After it hits the desired temp, take it off the smoker, wrap it in a large towel, and set the whole thing into an empty ice chest (or an off oven, in a pinch) and let it rest for at least an hour.

The biggest brisket I ever did was a 15 pounder from Costco. I think it took 26 hours. So just roughly gauge your start time to when you want it to finish. Keep in mind that it's okay to finish ahead of schedule. It will stay warm in the chest for hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 14, 2012)

17 lbs! Sounds like a lot of burnt ends to me! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124795/burnt-ends

Like Stan said, "Patience!" One that big might go longer so give yourself plenty of time. What kind of smoker are you using?

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## artysmoker (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm doing a 17 pounder for the super bowl.  Was hoping to see how this one turned out in the end...


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

ArtySmoker said:


> I'm doing a 17 pounder for the super bowl. Was hoping to see how this one turned out in the end...


 If you want a 17 #er done for the super bowl you better be heating your smoker up right now..


----------



## rpmrn (Jan 31, 2015)

...or be thinking about the hot and fast method.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Jan 31, 2015)

RpmRn said:


> ...or be thinking about the hot and fast method.


Lol good point. I think I'll give that a try on my next brisket to see how it turns out.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 31, 2015)

I smoke briskets all the time.  I plan for one hour per pound plus two hours at 235.  I always wrap mine at 165 IT and take them to 195-197 before pulling them and into an empty ice chest for at least one hour and three hours will not hurt.  If you are pulling or chopping then take the brisket to 203-205.

Good luck

Richard


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Be sure and post pictures

Gary


----------



## artysmoker (Jan 31, 2015)

20150131_203258.jpg



__ artysmoker
__ Jan 31, 2015





Ha! Good catch guys!!! She's on now.


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2015)

Be waiting to see

Gary


----------



## artysmoker (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm actually a little concerned at how fast it's gething up there.  I did sear it in the beginning.  It'seems been on about 2:20 and already at 130 and has been between 220 and 250... Thoughts?


----------



## artysmoker (Feb 1, 2015)

So I tried searing this sicker for a few minutes at the beginning.  I pit it on at 10:23 last night and here at 7:13 am already at 169.  Even with my fire dying out and temp going a little backwards for about an hour.  Seems like my fastest brisket so far.  Usually mine are done late.  This time I thought well, nothing wrong with having it done an hour or two early, but this will be doNE waay before that...


----------



## artysmoker (Feb 1, 2015)

Was about 15# after trimming some fat...


----------



## bear55 (Feb 1, 2015)

It will hold nicely in an ice chest foil wrapped and wrapped in towels for at least 3 hours and still be piping hot.  If you are worried about finishing early then you could pull it wrap in foil and finish in the oven.


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

It should be good

Gary


----------



## artysmoker (Feb 1, 2015)

I like a good bark, wrapping it will ruin that and make it lose the little crunch, correct?


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is how I do Mine see what you think













IMG_20141203_052625_968.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_053606_807.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_054036_242.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_054151_382.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_082006_198.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_104722_999.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_113736_174.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_113939_511.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_114023_014.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_174731_508.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_174751_029.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


















IMG_20141203_174908_282.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 1, 2015


----------



## artysmoker (Feb 1, 2015)

So I didn't foil it, but I put a roast rack above and below and towels outside of that to insulate a little while but not steam it.


----------



## artysmoker (Feb 1, 2015)

20150201_180305.jpg



__ artysmoker
__ Feb 1, 2015





 after the rest...


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks Good

Gary


----------

